#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Acesso ao MSN - Burlando o Proxy

## gilvans

Salve pessoal, todos blz?!

Pessoal, tenho pouca experiência com o squid mas ja consegui fazer algumas coisas interessantes... mas meu problema mesmo é o seguinte:
Tenho bloqueado o acesso ao programas de mensagens com o MSN Menssenger e o Yahoo Menssenger, só que o pessoal da minha rede descubiu o Hospter... ja o bloquiei também... e até eles encontrarem outro SW estarei mais tranquilo... 
Bom, vocês conhecem algum SW assim como o Hopster mas para Linux?

Abraços!

----------


## Brenno

vc ta usando squid transparente?

----------


## gilvans

Não!

----------


## Brenno

pra barra msn vc tem q usar squid transparente, se não, qualquer usuario mas esperto, vai saber tirar o proxy do navegador..

----------

